# in need of dtg print shop.



## djstep84 (Dec 29, 2011)

I am needing someone that can print my designs for.me. I am wanting a DTG print shirt. I am wanting someone else because I am wanting to see if.my product will sell. Before I start.my.own shop or buy my own equipment. I wasn't sure of the best way to find this information out thought I'd give this a shot.


----------



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

If you can afford a trip to one of the ISS shows the ISS Homepage | ISS that way you'll see all the if not most of the DTG machines in action. another option is call around your area to see who has a DTG and if you able to check it out.


----------



## ltmccord (May 21, 2010)

If you are on light colored shirts, we can do it for you.


----------



## djstep84 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have some that are on light shirts and moat in dark.


----------



## yves99 (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are on light colored shirts, we can do it for you.


----------



## djstep84 (Dec 29, 2011)

I need black, maroon, blue, white, and gray


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find DTG print shops here: Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

